# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчеты CyberHelper - раздел "Помогите"

## Зайцев Олег

Данная тема предназначена для публикации статистических отчетов кибера по работе в разделе "Помогите". Детализированную информацию по присылаемым архивам можно посмотреть в самом разделе "Помогите"
Отчеты публикуются раз в неделю, в понедельник

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *311*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *1431* Получено карантинов: *189*, суммарный объем: *195* мб Обработано файлов: *647*, суммарный объем: *300* мб Уникальных файлов: *537*, суммарный объем: *247* мб Признаны безопасными: *83* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *218*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=40114 - найдено зловредов: *20* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=40122 - найдено зловредов: *18* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=40062 - найдено зловредов: *7* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=40217 - найдено зловредов: *7* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=40226 - найдено зловредов: *5*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:\\windows\\system32\\digeste.dll - *4* c:\\windows\\system32\\twext.exe - *4* c:\\windows\\system32\\svchost.exe:ext.exe:$data - *4* c:\\documents and settings\\all users\\application data\\azdlib.dll - *3* c:\\windows\\system32\\twex.exe - *3* c:\\windows\\temp\\bnb.tmp - *3* c:\\windows\\system32\\winhelp32.exe - *3* c:\\windows\\system32\\fyddos.dll - *3* c:\\windows\\system32\\servises.exe - *3* c:\\windows\\system32\\csrcs.exe - *3*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 Backdoor.Win32.Small.hgi - *14* Virus.Win32.Virut.ce - *6* Rootkit.Win32.TDSS.eyj - *5* Worm.Win32.AutoRun.aasp - *5* Packed.Win32.Klone.bj - *4* Trojan.Win32.Subsys.gen - *4* Rootkit.Win32.Agent.hgy - *4* Trojan.Win32.Agent.brbo - *4* Backdoor.Win32.Qmop.k - *4* Trojan.Win32.Agent2.dhg - *3*

----------


## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *354*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *1715* Получено карантинов: *207*, суммарный объем: *161* мб Обработано файлов: *839*, суммарный объем: *279* мб Уникальных файлов: *549*, суммарный объем: *225* мб Признаны безопасными: *107* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *248*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=40510 - найдено зловредов: *22* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=40469 - найдено зловредов: *16* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=40604 - найдено зловредов: *12* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=40525 - найдено зловредов: *9* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=40457 - найдено зловредов: *9*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:\windows\system32\system.exe - *15* c:\windows\system32\twex.exe - *9* c:\windows\system32\digeste.dll - *6* c:\windows\system32\mssrv32.exe - *4* c:\windows\system32\video.sys - *4* c:\windows\system32\crypts.dll - *4* c:\windows\system32\userinit.exe - *3* c:\windows\system32\twext.exe - *3* c:\windows\services.exe - *3* h:\autorun.inf - *2*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bhfr - *17* Trojan.Win32.Agent2.eeg - *14* Rootkit.Win32.Agent.gvv - *9* Trojan.Win32.Agent2.egz - *6* Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bixh - *6* not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.SuperJuan.kdv - *6* HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic - *5* Worm.Win32.AutoRun.bvz - *4* Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.aidb - *4* Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.pgs - *4*

----------


## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *317*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *1585* Получено карантинов: *190*, суммарный объем: *213* мб Обработано файлов: *1074*, суммарный объем: *396* мб Уникальных файлов: *860*, суммарный объем: *313* мб Признаны безопасными: *120* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *188*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=41139 - найдено зловредов: *18* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=41081 - найдено зловредов: *13* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=40831 - найдено зловредов: *10* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=40950 - найдено зловредов: *10* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=40992 - найдено зловредов: *8*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:\windows\system32\system.exe - *15* c:\windows\system32\twex.exe - *6* c:\windows\system32\sysmgr.exe - *5* c:\windows\system32\digeste.dll - *4* c:\windows\services.exe - *4* c:\windows\system32\crypts.dll - *3* c:\windows\system32\drivers\sysdrv32.sys - *2* c:\windows\system32\fmrlib.dll - *2* c:\windows\system32\pllib.dll - *2* c:\windows\system32\userinit.exe - *2*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 Trojan.Win32.Agent2.enb - *14* Backdoor.Win32.Rbot.kon - *13* Trojan.Win32.Buzus.aoiv - *6* Packed.Win32.Krap.i - *5* Backdoor.Win32.KeyStart.ba - *5* Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.oog - *4* Rootkit.Win32.Agent.hji - *4* Backdoor.Win32.Agent.aeiy - *3* Trojan.Win32.Agent2.egz - *2* not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.auao - *2*

----------


## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *364*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *1636* Получено карантинов: *186*, суммарный объем: *176* мб Обработано файлов: *1037*, суммарный объем: *374* мб Уникальных файлов: *754*, суммарный объем: *329* мб Признаны безопасными: *68* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *285*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=41328 - найдено зловредов: *55* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=41808 - найдено зловредов: *43* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=41509 - найдено зловредов: *18* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=41474 - найдено зловредов: *16* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=41673 - найдено зловредов: *9*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:\windows\system32\twex.exe - *6* c:\windows\system32\digeste.dll - *5* c:\windows\system32\drivers\sysdrv32.sys - *3* c:\program files\internet explorer\setupapi.dll - *3* c:\autorun.inf - *3* c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe - *3* c:\windows\system32\system.exe - *3* c:\tgknpb.exe - *2* c:\windows\system32\winlivemsn.exe - *2* f:\autorun.inf - *2*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ezq - *52* Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.agdo - *36* Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ewv - *5* Trojan-Spy.Win32.Goldun.bvs - *4* Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ajhu - *4* Worm.Win32.AutoRun.diq - *4* not-a-virus:Client-IRC.Win32.mIRC.603 - *4* P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.brk - *3* Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bhfr - *3* Virus.Win32.Virut.ce - *3*

----------


## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *360*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *1812* Получено карантинов: *242*, суммарный объем: *219* мб Обработано файлов: *1228*, суммарный объем: *465* мб Уникальных файлов: *1048*, суммарный объем: *395* мб Признаны безопасными: *365* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *265*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=42073 - найдено зловредов: *12* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=41970 - найдено зловредов: *10* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=41971 - найдено зловредов: *10* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=42021 - найдено зловредов: *8* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=41914 - найдено зловредов: *8*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:\windows\system32\twex.exe - *14* c:\windows\system32\java32w.dll - *7* c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe - *5* c:\windows\system32\drivers\systemntmi.sys - *4* c:\windows\system32\digeste.dll - *3* c:\windows\system32\drivers\ati64si.sys - *3* c:\windows\system\msile.exe - *2* c:\windows\system\svhost.exe - *2* c:\documents and settings\администратор\doctorweb\quarantine\wdmgr.  exe - *2* c:\windows\services.exe - *2*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic - *13* Trojan.Win32.Agent.bvgn - *11* Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bmye - *10* Rootkit.Win32.Agent.gvv - *7* Trojan-Spy.Win32.Delf.fpn - *7* Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.qhx - *7* Packed.Win32.Krap.i - *6* Trojan.Win32.Agent2.efp - *5* Worm.Win32.AutoRun.drq - *5* Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.blmp - *5*

----------


## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *351*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *1651* Получено карантинов: *220*, суммарный объем: *173* мб Обработано файлов: *702*, суммарный объем: *293* мб Уникальных файлов: *513*, суммарный объем: *243* мб Признаны безопасными: *103* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *275*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=42660 - найдено зловредов: *35* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=42357 - найдено зловредов: *30* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=42496 - найдено зловредов: *13* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=42461 - найдено зловредов: *9* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=42348 - найдено зловредов: *7*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:\windows\system32\digeste.dll - *11* c:\windows\system\svhost.exe - *5* c:\windows\services.exe - *4* c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe - *4* c:\windows\system32\twex.exe - *3* c:\windows\system32\drivers\ksi32sk.sys - *3* c:\autorun.inf - *3* c:\windows\system32\uenxr.dll - *3* c:\windows\system32\crypts.dll - *3* c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe - *3*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 Worm.Win32.Small.bf - *35* Trojan.Win32.Agent2.gbi - *8* Packed.Win32.Krap.m - *8* Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.cbk - *7* Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Agent.gyl - *6* Rootkit.Win32.Agent.ikz - *6* Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.ski - *6* not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.Zango.ag - *4* Backdoor.Win32.Small.hgi - *4* Trojan.Win32.Buzus.arwb - *4*

----------


## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *330*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *1669* Получено карантинов: *233*, суммарный объем: *241* мб Обработано файлов: *801*, суммарный объем: *507* мб Уникальных файлов: *617*, суммарный объем: *372* мб Признаны безопасными: *184* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *200*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=43137 - найдено зловредов: *13* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=42990 - найдено зловредов: *8* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=43049 - найдено зловредов: *7* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=42967 - найдено зловредов: *6* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=43050 - найдено зловредов: *6*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe - *10* c:\windows\system32\digiwet.dll - *10* c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\microsoft\media player\sowwrqu.dll - *8* c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\web folders\uqrwwos.dll - *7* c:\windows\system32\drivers\sysdrv32.sys - *6* c:\windows\system32\twex.exe - *5* c:\windows\system\svhost.exe - *4* c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys - *3* c:\windows\promofreesoft.exe - *3* c:\windows\system\wmisys.exe - *3*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.aij - *19* Backdoor.Win32.Zdoogu.bn - *6* Worm.Win32.AutoRun.ezt - *6* Worm.Win32.AutoRun.adhi - *6* Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.hwu - *6* Trojan.Win32.Agent.bwoi - *4* Backdoor.Win32.Zdoogu.bo - *4* Virus.Win32.Protector.a - *4* Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.llm - *4* Trojan.Win32.Buzus.atnb - *4*

----------


## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *290*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *1400* Получено карантинов: *190*, суммарный объем: *200* мб Обработано файлов: *646*, суммарный объем: *364* мб Уникальных файлов: *512*, суммарный объем: *325* мб Признаны безопасными: *94* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *198*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=43375 - найдено зловредов: *20* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=43635 - найдено зловредов: *11* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=43616 - найдено зловредов: *10* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=37678 - найдено зловредов: *9* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=43682 - найдено зловредов: *7*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:\windows\system32\digiwet.dll - *8* c:\windows\system32\crypts.dll - *6* c:\program files\internet explorer\setupapi.dll - *6* c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys - *4* c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe - *3* c:\windows\services.exe - *3* c:\windows\system32\winjpg.jpg - *3* c:\docume~1\alluse~1\applic~1\blocker.exe - *3* \avz.exe - *3* c:\windows\system32\twex.exe - *3*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 Rootkit.Win32.Agent.ikz - *6* Rootkit.Win32.Agent.itj - *5* Trojan.Win32.Agent.bzzx - *5* Virus.Win32.Protector.a - *4* HackTool.Win32.Wzbrute.a - *4* Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Injecter.cqg - *4* Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bqpi - *3* Packed.Win32.Koblu.b - *3* Packed.Win32.Klone.bj - *3* Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.akwi - *3*

----------


## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *316*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *1475* Получено карантинов: *221*, суммарный объем: *269* мб Обработано файлов: *938*, суммарный объем: *527* мб Уникальных файлов: *649*, суммарный объем: *385* мб Признаны безопасными: *154* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *233*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=43923 - найдено зловредов: *25* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=43768 - найдено зловредов: *18* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=37678 - найдено зловредов: *14* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=44049 - найдено зловредов: *13* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=44057 - найдено зловредов: *8*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:\windows\system32:vcrt80.exe:$data - *15* c:\windows\system32:vcrt80.exe - *11* c:\bin\recycle\bin.exe - *7* c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys - *5* c:\driver\files\zerx.exe - *5* \avz.exe - *3* c:\documents and settings\networkservice\.exe - *3* c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe - *3* c:\windows\system32\drivers\ch5zfdgd47.sys - *3* c:\system\g-923-321232-3232-32211-23\memory.exe - *3*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 Backdoor.Win32.Poison.zlm - *26* not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.SuperJuan.tls - *7* Backdoor.Win32.Bifrose.atsn - *7* Virus.Win32.Protector.a - *5* HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic - *5* Backdoor.Win32.Poison.yre - *5* Trojan.Win32.Monder.bzrp - *4* Trojan.Win32.TDSS.yjs - *4* Virus.Win32.Virut.ce - *4* Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih - *4*

----------


## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *303*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *1395* Получено карантинов: *191*, суммарный объем: *198* мб Обработано файлов: *735*, суммарный объем: *328* мб Уникальных файлов: *497*, суммарный объем: *289* мб Признаны безопасными: *70* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *256*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=44628 - найдено зловредов: *74* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=44461 - найдено зловредов: *21* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=44172 - найдено зловредов: *12* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=44524 - найдено зловредов: *10* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=44449 - найдено зловредов: *8*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:\windows\system32\digiwet.dll - *5* c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\sndrv.exe - *5* c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe - *4* c:\windows\services.exe - *4* c:\windows\system32\lskkt.exe - *4* c:\windows\system32\scha.exe - *4* c:\windows\system32\ws2_32.dll - *4* c:\windows\system32\senekaiextepba.bak - *3* c:\windows\system32\senekaiextepba.dll - *3* c:\windows\cursors\qqsafe.exe - *3*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 Worm.Win32.AutoRun.ezt - *43* Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fla - *30* Backdoor.Win32.VB.inm - *11* Virus.Win32.Xorer.ej - *8* Trojan.Win32.KillAV.cur - *6* Trojan.Win32.Small.bxh - *6* Virus.Win32.Virut.ce - *5* Packed.Win32.Klone.bj - *4* Worm.Win32.AutoRun.wzu - *4* Trojan.Win32.Patched.di - *4*

----------


## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *242*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *1073* Получено карантинов: *186*, суммарный объем: *147* мб Обработано файлов: *485*, суммарный объем: *237* мб Уникальных файлов: *322*, суммарный объем: *165* мб Признаны безопасными: *33* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *200*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=44449 - найдено зловредов: *27* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=44882 - найдено зловредов: *13* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=43971 - найдено зловредов: *13* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=44814 - найдено зловредов: *13* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=44907 - найдено зловредов: *9*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:\system\files\army.exe - *8* d:\autorun.inf - *6* c:\autorun.inf - *6* c:\data\system\xp.exe - *5* c:\mlburmh.exe - *4* d:\mlburmh.exe - *4* f:\autorun.inf - *4* c:\windows\system32\drivers\ehaf86c.sys - *3* c:\bin\recycle\bin.exe - *3* c:\windows\system32\userinit.exe - *3*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 Worm.Win32.AutoRun.wzu - *13* Worm.Win32.AutoRun.diq - *13* Trojan.Win32.Buzus.awaw - *10* Backdoor.Win32.VB.iqo - *10* Worm.Win32.Feebs.na - *9* Trojan.Win32.VB.npm - *6* Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.syv - *5* Trojan.Win32.Dialer.ext - *5* IRC-Worm.Win32.AutoIt.a - *5* Virus.Win32.Protector.a - *5*

----------


## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *275*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *1196* Получено карантинов: *155*, суммарный объем: *129* мб Обработано файлов: *479*, суммарный объем: *217* мб Уникальных файлов: *389*, суммарный объем: *206* мб Признаны безопасными: *30* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *118*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=45457 - найдено зловредов: *29* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=45154 - найдено зловредов: *7* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=45221 - найдено зловредов: *4* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=44759 - найдено зловредов: *4* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=45410 - найдено зловредов: *3*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:\windows\system32\digiwet.dll - *4* c:\system\files\army.exe - *3* c:\windows\system32\oembios.exe - *3* c:\documents and settings\-+-+\locals~1\temp\avz_308_1.tmp - *2* c:\films\games.exe - *2* c:\windows\mssrvc\svchost.exe - *2* c:\documents and settings\-+-+\locals~1\temp\avz_1524_1.tmp - *2* c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe - *2* c:\windows\system32\drivers\bpggnvcyurl.sys - *2* c:\documents and settings\-+-+\locals~1\temp\avz_3456_1.tmp - *2*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 Packed.Win32.Koblu.b - *14* Backdoor.Win32.IEbooot.brr - *13* Backdoor.Win32.VB.iqo - *3* Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.axjr - *3* Rootkit.Win32.Agent.kja - *2* Rootkit.Win32.Agent.khm - *2* Backdoor.Win32.Delf.owj - *2* Worm.Win32.Fujack.aa - *2* not-a-virus:Monitor.Win32.KeyLogger.rw - *2* Trojan.Win32.Inject.scp - *2*

----------


## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *315*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *1338* Получено карантинов: *165*, суммарный объем: *230* мб Обработано файлов: *502*, суммарный объем: *326* мб Уникальных файлов: *406*, суммарный объем: *274* мб Признаны безопасными: *58* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *148*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=45833 - найдено зловредов: *7* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=45868 - найдено зловредов: *7* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=45763 - найдено зловредов: *6* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=45994 - найдено зловредов: *6* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=45762 - найдено зловредов: *5*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:\windows\system32\digiwet.dll - *4* c:\data\system\xp.exe - *4* digiwet.dll - *2* c:\windows\system32\userinit.exe - *2* c:\windows\services.exe - *2* c:\windows\system32\rtmservice.exe - *2* c:\progra~1\fieryads\fieryads.dll - *2* c:\program files\procexp.exe - *2* c:\data\deleted\power.exe - *2* c:\windows\system32\drivers\gxvxcmlkvnlijwpkhbgrqp  txjsnaernhrhovr.sys - *2*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 Virus.Win32.Virut.ce - *14* Backdoor.Win32.Zdoogu.cf - *4* Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fvv - *4* Trojan.Win32.Dialer.ext - *4* Rootkit.Win32.Agent.ikz - *4* Trojan.Win32.Tdss.acdc - *3* Trojan.Win32.Small.bxz - *3* Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.awru - *3* Trojan.Win32.Small.aarn - *3* Trojan-PSW.Win32.Kates.c - *2*

----------


## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *301*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *1379* Получено карантинов: *189*, суммарный объем: *297* мб Обработано файлов: *738*, суммарный объем: *568* мб Уникальных файлов: *476*, суммарный объем: *321* мб Признаны безопасными: *86* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *225*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=46279 - найдено зловредов: *43* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=46148 - найдено зловредов: *22* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=46384 - найдено зловредов: *8* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=46266 - найдено зловредов: *6* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=46108 - найдено зловредов: *6*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe - *3* c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dll - *3* c:\windows\system32\drivers\ethxegii.sys - *3* c:\system\folder\amdsys.exe - *3* c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll - *3* c:\windows\system32\twex.exe - *3* c:\windows\system32\digiwet.dll - *2* c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe - *2* c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe - *2* c:\windows\ieocx.dll - *2*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 Trojan.Win32.Midgare.uik - *31* Virus.Win32.Sality.aa - *18* Trojan.Win32.Autoit.xp - *12* Trojan-PSW.Win32.Kates.c - *5* Virus.Win32.Virut.ce - *4* Trojan.Win32.Buzus.awee - *4* Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.hkq - *4* Trojan.Win32.Inject.aapx - *4* Trojan.Win32.Patched.fr - *3* Trojan.Win32.Inject.aatv - *3*

----------


## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *301*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *1375* Получено карантинов: *192*, суммарный объем: *128* мб Обработано файлов: *708*, суммарный объем: *247* мб Уникальных файлов: *545*, суммарный объем: *210* мб Признаны безопасными: *96* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *176*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=46825 - найдено зловредов: *9* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=46622 - найдено зловредов: *8* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=46827 - найдено зловредов: *7* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=46728 - найдено зловредов: *7* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=46512 - найдено зловредов: *6*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:\windows\system32\avast!antivirus.exe - *8* c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe - *8* c:\windows\system32\digiwet.dll - *7* c:\windows\system32\riodrv.exe - *6* c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll - *5* c:\windows\system32\rdmdmm.dll - *3* c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe - *3* c:\documents and settings\localservice.nt authority\application data\691447002.exe - *3* c:\documents and settings\localservice\application data\916653139.exe - *3* c:\windows\system32\adptifb.exe - *3*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 not-a-virus:FraudTool.Win32.MalwareDoctor.an - *9* Trojan.Win32.Inject.abpm - *9* Trojan.Win32.Pakes.nkt - *7* Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cbyj - *4* Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih - *4* Email-Worm.Win32.Agent.ky - *4* Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.gen - *3* Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.arhm - *3* Backdoor.Win32.NewRest.z - *3* Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fyc - *3*

----------


## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *323*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *1546* Получено карантинов: *224*, суммарный объем: *156* мб Обработано файлов: *773*, суммарный объем: *292* мб Уникальных файлов: *628*, суммарный объем: *261* мб Признаны безопасными: *102* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *218*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=46880 - найдено зловредов: *11* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=47222 - найдено зловредов: *10* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=47115 - найдено зловредов: *9* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=47175 - найдено зловредов: *7* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=47407 - найдено зловредов: *7*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:\documents and settings\localservice\application data\1361538659.exe - *5* c:\windows\system32\drivers\degcs.exe - *5* c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll - *4* c:\program files\common files\target marketing agency\tmagent\tmagent.dll - *4* c:\windows\system32\riodrv.exe - *4* c:\setup\data\june.exe - *4* c:\windows\system32\calc.ifo - *4* c:\windows\system32\avast!antivirus.exe - *4* c:\windows\system32\userinit.exe - *4* c:\windows\system32\imet.exe - *3*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 Trojan.Win32.Small.bzc - *9* Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Small.dkc - *7* Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.mpv - *7* Trojan.Win32.BHO.ext - *6* not-a-virus:FraudTool.Win32.MalwareDoctor.ar - *5* Trojan.Win32.VB.qsz - *5* P2P-Worm.Win32.Socks.la - *5* Trojan.Win32.Agent.ckjl - *5* Trojan.Win32.Midgare.uik - *5* Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.jvg - *4*

----------


## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *322*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *1489* Получено карантинов: *225*, суммарный объем: *237* мб Обработано файлов: *915*, суммарный объем: *363* мб Уникальных файлов: *568*, суммарный объем: *265* мб Признаны безопасными: *86* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *373*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=47707 - найдено зловредов: *143* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=47813 - найдено зловредов: *70* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=47778 - найдено зловредов: *8* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=47722 - найдено зловредов: *6* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=47660 - найдено зловредов: *6*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe - *8* c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe - *6* c:\windows\system32\wrz2tokl.dll - *4* c:\windows\system32\logon.exe - *4* c:\windows\system32\10.scr - *3* c:\windows\system32\50.scr - *3* c:\windows\system32\drivers\aliserv3.sys - *3* c:\windows\system32\drivers\sysdrv32.sys - *3* c:\windows\system32\16.scr - *3* c:\windows\system32\35.scr - *3*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx - *82* Trojan.Win32.Agent.cjir - *53* Trojan.Win32.Obfuscated.abbf - *8* Backdoor.Win32.Agent.ahqw - *6* Backdoor.Win32.Hupigon.hbxq - *5* Worm.Win32.Mabezat.b - *5* Trojan.Win32.Inject.adkq - *4* Trojan.Win32.Dialer.uzv - *4* Email-Worm.Win32.Bagle.adw - *4* Rootkit.Win32.Agent.llr - *3*

----------


## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *333*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *1565* Получено карантинов: *216*, суммарный объем: *137* мб Обработано файлов: *624*, суммарный объем: *303* мб Уникальных файлов: *474*, суммарный объем: *250* мб Признаны безопасными: *38* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *208*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=48175 - найдено зловредов: *23* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=48141 - найдено зловредов: *10* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=48063 - найдено зловредов: *10* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=48120 - найдено зловредов: *9* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=37678 - найдено зловредов: *7*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe - *5* c:\program files\common files\system\webcheck.dll - *4* c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe - *4* c:\pagefile.pif - *4* c:\windows\system32\dnsq.dll - *4* c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll - *3* g:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe - *3* c:\windows\system32\riodrv.exe - *3* g:\windows\system32\riodrv.exe - *3* c:\autorun.inf - *3*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 Trojan.Win32.Inject.adkq - *7* Virus.Win32.Xorer.ed - *7* Worm.Win32.AutoRun.cxk - *7* Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.sogz - *4* Virus.Win32.Sality.aa - *4* Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.nfu - *4* Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.wrr - *3* Worm.Win32.AutoRun.apwk - *3* Trojan.Win32.Shutdowner.hl - *3* Trojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.cn - *3*

----------


## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *290*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *1375* Получено карантинов: *214*, суммарный объем: *192* мб Обработано файлов: *629*, суммарный объем: *308* мб Уникальных файлов: *400*, суммарный объем: *223* мб Признаны безопасными: *23* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *185*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=48690 - найдено зловредов: *21* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=48531 - найдено зловредов: *16* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=37678 - найдено зловредов: *12* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=48644 - найдено зловредов: *5* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=48650 - найдено зловредов: *5*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:\windows\system\mrsvss.exe - *9* c:\c\settings\cl.exe - *8* c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe - *6* c:\windows\tstray.exe - *6* c:\windows\system32\drivers\jpqs.exe - *4* c:\windows\wmslives.exe - *4* c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll - *3* c:\windows\system32\winjpg.jpg - *3* c:\pac.exe - *3* c:\windows\system32\13.scr - *2*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.cvf - *13* Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.nhv - *11* Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.kzi - *11* Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bizq - *10* Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cgox - *4* Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.ngk - *4* Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.cue - *4* Trojan.Win32.Shutdowner.hl - *3* HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic - *3* Worm.VBS.Autorun.dp - *3*

----------


## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *332*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *1599* Получено карантинов: *228*, суммарный объем: *261* мб Обработано файлов: *1039*, суммарный объем: *504* мб Уникальных файлов: *859*, суммарный объем: *432* мб Признаны безопасными: *62* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *196*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=37678 - найдено зловредов: *13* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=49020 - найдено зловредов: *9* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=49192 - найдено зловредов: *7* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=49324 - найдено зловредов: *7* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=48982 - найдено зловредов: *6*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.bak - *7* c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe - *7* c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe - *7* c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll - *5* c:\windows\system32\java32w.dll - *5* c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe - *4* c:\windows\system32\drivers\hjgruihftfyprt.sys - *4* c:\windows\system\dllcache.exe - *3* c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll - *3* c:\c\settings\cl.exe - *3*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bkbc - *10* Trojan.Win32.Patched.fr - *7* Trojan.Win32.Tdss.aiol - *6* Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.lav - *6* Trojan.Win32.Monder.cqbi - *4* Virus.Win32.Virut.ce - *4* Rootkit.Win32.Agent.lzt - *4* Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.gen - *3* Trojan.Win32.Autoit.xp - *3* Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bizq - *3*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *303*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *1357* Получено карантинов: *200*, суммарный объем: *130* мб Обработано файлов: *520*, суммарный объем: *205* мб Уникальных файлов: *409*, суммарный объем: *184* мб Признаны безопасными: *20* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *183*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=49783 - найдено зловредов: *13* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=49625 - найдено зловредов: *12* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=49475 - найдено зловредов: *11* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=49516 - найдено зловредов: *7* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=49843 - найдено зловредов: *6*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe - *10* c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dll - *4* c:\f\uck\fk.exe - *4* c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe - *4* c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys - *4* c:\windows\system32\calc.ifo - *3* c:\p.exe - *3* d:\p.exe - *3* c:\winnt\system32\hnxfjkuk.dll - *2* c:\program files\adobe\adrouter.dll - *2*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bmfz - *6* Virus.Win32.Sality.aa - *6* Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bmyi - *6* Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bkys - *5* Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bldm - *4* Trojan.Win32.Patched.fr - *4* Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bmwn - *4* Worm.Win32.AutoRun.arfy - *3* Backdoor.Win32.HareBot.ec - *3* Virus.Win32.Hidrag.a - *3*

----------


## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *302*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *1366* Получено карантинов: *186*, суммарный объем: *81* мб Обработано файлов: *504*, суммарный объем: *148* мб Уникальных файлов: *361*, суммарный объем: *125* мб Признаны безопасными: *36* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *208*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=49908 - найдено зловредов: *19* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=49947 - найдено зловредов: *18* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=50176 - найдено зловредов: *13* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=49938 - найдено зловредов: *10* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=49944 - найдено зловредов: *8*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe - *13* c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe - *8* c:\windows\services.exe - *8* c:\windows\system32\user32.exe - *6* c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll - *6* c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dll - *6* c:\windows\system32\drivers\hjgruilaswuhrq.sys - *6* c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe - *5* c:\windows\system32\dnsq.dll - *4* c:\windows\system32\mssrv32.exe - *4*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 Virus.Win32.Xorer.fb - *11* Trojan-Banker.Win32.Bancos.ekj - *9* Trojan.Win32.Delf.nvx - *9* Trojan.Win32.Tdss.aiol - *7* Virus.Win32.Sality.aa - *7* Trojan.Win32.Patched.fr - *6* Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.acp - *4* Backdoor.Win32.Kbot.lj - *3* Trojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.fo - *3* Packed.Win32.Klone.bj - *3*

----------


## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *314*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *1494* Получено карантинов: *212*, суммарный объем: *187* мб Обработано файлов: *593*, суммарный объем: *326* мб Уникальных файлов: *478*, суммарный объем: *289* мб Признаны безопасными: *208* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *195*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=50353 - найдено зловредов: *17* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=50341 - найдено зловредов: *12* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=50475 - найдено зловредов: *10* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=50604 - найдено зловредов: *10* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=50583 - найдено зловредов: *8*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:\windows\msddrv42.exe - *10* c:\windows\usb_mgr.exe - *4* c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe - *4* c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dll - *4* c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll - *4* c:\windows\system32\ms18_word.exe - *3* c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe - *3* g:\2c4sq.exe - *3* c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe - *3* c:\windows\system32\crypt.dll - *3*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 Trojan.Win32.Agent.crim - *15* Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.obb - *9* Trojan.Win32.Patched.fr - *6* P2P-Worm.Win32.Agent.vu - *6* Trojan.Win32.Tdss.akzw - *6* Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Delf.aqt - *4* Backdoor.Win32.HareBot.gb - *4* Trojan.Win32.Agent2.kxw - *4* P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.irc - *3* Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bprc - *3*

----------


## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *293*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *1517* Получено карантинов: *230*, суммарный объем: *244* мб Обработано файлов: *1021*, суммарный объем: *474* мб Уникальных файлов: *794*, суммарный объем: *411* мб Признаны безопасными: *469* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *237*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=50928 - найдено зловредов: *47* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=50998 - найдено зловредов: *16* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=51197 - найдено зловредов: *14* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=51126 - найдено зловредов: *11* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=50940 - найдено зловредов: *8*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe - *10* c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dll - *7* c:\windows\system32\drivers\qsaf.exe - *6* c:\windows\svw.exe - *3* c:\program files\target web ads\targetwebadsh.exe.update.exe - *3* c:\program files\target web ads\targetwebadsh.exe - *3* c:\windows\odb.exe - *3* c:\program files\target web ads\targetwebads.dll - *3* c:\windows\svx.exe - *3* c:\windows\system32\activedsv.exe - *3*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav - *18* Trojan.Win32.Buzus.brey - *10* Trojan.Win32.Patched.fr - *8* Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.ofw - *8* Trojan.Win32.Agent.csfx - *6* Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.pre - *5* Trojan.Win32.Agent.crez - *5* Trojan.Win32.Buzus.brhg - *4* HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic - *4* Backdoor.Win32.UltimateDefender.xu - *3*

----------


## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *323*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *1790* Получено карантинов: *230*, суммарный объем: *203* мб Обработано файлов: *985*, суммарный объем: *376* мб Уникальных файлов: *794*, суммарный объем: *331* мб Признаны безопасными: *329* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *273*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=51306 - найдено зловредов: *29* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=51717 - найдено зловредов: *22* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=51217 - найдено зловредов: *21* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=37678 - найдено зловредов: *14* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=51466 - найдено зловредов: *13*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe - *6* c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe - *6* c:\windows\system32\braviax.exe - *6* c:\windows\system32\drivers\beep.sys - *6* c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll - *4* c:\windows\system32\drivers\ntfs.sys - *4* c:\windows\system32\sysmgr.exe - *3* c:\windows\atevxx.exe - *3* c:\windows\system32\tapi.nfo - *3* \avz00001.dta - *2*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cldx - *28* Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.qj - *9* Rootkit.Win32.HareBot.bb - *8* Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav - *7* Backdoor.Win32.PcClient.beii - *6* Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.kbo - *5* Trojan.Win32.Agent.crez - *5* Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.fdr - *4* Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ckyp - *4* Backdoor.Win32.UltimateDefender.igv - *4*

----------


## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *326*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *1778* Получено карантинов: *189*, суммарный объем: *256* мб Обработано файлов: *702*, суммарный объем: *470* мб Уникальных файлов: *573*, суммарный объем: *442* мб Признаны безопасными: *213* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *239*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=52152 - найдено зловредов: *47* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=51837 - найдено зловредов: *28* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=51943 - найдено зловредов: *16* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=51992 - найдено зловредов: *16* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=51848 - найдено зловредов: *8*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:\windows\system32\drivers\ntfs.sys - *7* c:\windows\services.exe - *4* c:\windows\system32\drivers\winlogon.exe - *4* c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe - *4* c:\windows\system32\deter177\lsass.exe - *3* c:\windows\system32\deter177\svсhоst.exe - *3* c:\windows\system32\drivers\beep.sys - *3* c:\windows\system32\deter177\smss.exe - *3* c:\windows\system32\braviax.exe - *3* c:\windows\system32\drivers\pcidump.sys - *3*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav - *18* Trojan.Win32.KillAV.nk - *16* Email-Worm.Win32.Brontok.q - *15* Virus.Win32.Sality.aa - *7* Virus.Win32.Protector.c - *7* Packed.Win32.Klone.bj - *6* Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.dkg - *4* Rootkit.Win32.Agent.ome - *3* Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.fet - *3* Virus.Win32.Induc.a - *3*

----------


## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *330*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *1846* Получено карантинов: *204*, суммарный объем: *262* мб Обработано файлов: *769*, суммарный объем: *534* мб Уникальных файлов: *662*, суммарный объем: *503* мб Признаны безопасными: *166* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *131*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=52816 - найдено зловредов: *7* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=52716 - найдено зловредов: *7* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=52804 - найдено зловредов: *5* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=52584 - найдено зловредов: *5* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=52264 - найдено зловредов: *5*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-0243336031-4052116379-881863308-0851\vse432.exe - *4* c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe - *4* c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys - *4* c:\windows\system32\riodrv.exe - *3* c:\windows\msdrive32.exe - *3* c:\windows\system32\drivers\ntfs.sys - *3* c:\nnitedn\lodgi\nintend.exe - *3* c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll - *3* c:\windows\services.exe - *3* c:\windows\system32\_scui.cpl - *2*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Small.dta - *8* HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Invader - *5* HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic - *5* Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.bmml - *4* Virus.Win32.Protector.b - *4* Worm.Win32.Bezopi.bl - *4* Trojan.Win32.Tdss.apij - *4* Virus.Win32.Protector.c - *3* Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Nilage.bvl - *3* Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bayw - *3*

----------


## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *344*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *1963* Получено карантинов: *239*, суммарный объем: *230* мб Обработано файлов: *936*, суммарный объем: *449* мб Уникальных файлов: *726*, суммарный объем: *374* мб Признаны безопасными: *174* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *204*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=52816 - найдено зловредов: *27* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=52877 - найдено зловредов: *11* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=52851 - найдено зловредов: *9* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=52914 - найдено зловредов: *7* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=53316 - найдено зловредов: *7*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe - *7* c:\winnt\win7service.exe - *6* c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-0282844052-6545269000-286614020-7184\mwau.exe - *6* c:\windows\mcdrive32.exe - *5* c:\program files\common files\target marketing agency\tmagent\tmagent.dll - *5* c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe - *5* c:\windows\system32\tapi.nfo - *4* c:\windows\win7service.exe - *4* c:\windows\system32\drivers\ntfs.sys - *4* c:\windows\system32\drivers\secrun.exe - *4*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 Email-Worm.Win32.BSpread.b - *11* Trojan.Win32.VB.umo - *8* Virus.Win32.Virut.ce - *7* Trojan.Win32.Limon.a - *7* Worm.Win32.Vasor.17400 - *7* Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.drb - *6* Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Pher.v - *5* Backdoor.Win32.Agent.akgd - *5* not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.TMAagent.t - *5* Trojan.Win32.Autoit.xp - *4*

----------


## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *345*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *1609* Получено карантинов: *227*, суммарный объем: *267* мб Обработано файлов: *843*, суммарный объем: *530* мб Уникальных файлов: *658*, суммарный объем: *475* мб Признаны безопасными: *95* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *243*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=54373 - найдено зловредов: *41* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=54336 - найдено зловредов: *16* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=54425 - найдено зловредов: *11* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=54368 - найдено зловредов: *10* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=54380 - найдено зловредов: *9*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:\windows\w7services.exe - *8* c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll - *5* c:\autorun.inf - *5* c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe - *4* d:\autorun.inf - *4* c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe - *3* c:\windows\system32\drivers\ati2evxx.exe - *3* c:\dogyx90.exe - *3* c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-8068493398-4926836244-531453793-8292\mwau.exe - *2* f:\autorun.inf - *2*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 Trojan.Win32.Monderb.qvf - *14* Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.hkq - *8* Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.caxa - *7* not-a-virus:RiskTool.VBS.AutorunStub.a - *6* Trojan.Win32.Agent.cwbi - *6* Trojan-PSW.Win32.WebMoner.kh - *6* Trojan.Win32.AutoRun.cc - *6* Worm.Win32.AInfBot.o - *6* Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.camm - *6* Worm.Win32.AutoRun.csj - *5*

----------


## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *336*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *1516* Получено карантинов: *201*, суммарный объем: *143* мб Обработано файлов: *710*, суммарный объем: *711* мб Уникальных файлов: *560*, суммарный объем: *684* мб Признаны безопасными: *100* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *223*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=54755 - найдено зловредов: *15* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=54826 - найдено зловредов: *15* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=55130 - найдено зловредов: *13* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=54886 - найдено зловредов: *12* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=55140 - найдено зловредов: *9*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe - *5* c:\windows\system32\msmgr.exe - *4* c:\windows\system32\drivers\ddwin.exe - *4* c:\windows\system32\braviax.exe - *4* c:\windows\w7services.exe - *4* c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1142101419-7307829908-243288815-8388\mwau.exe - *3* f:\autorun.inf - *3* c:\autorun.inf - *3* c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-9705383016-2519638002-922274444-4842\mwau.exe - *3* c:\windows\system32\sys32_nov.exe - *3*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 Packed.Win32.TDSS.z - *12* Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.dkg - *8* Worm.Win32.AutoRun.gsk - *8* Worm.Win32.AInfBot.x - *7* Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.opi - *6* Trojan.Win32.Delf.owo - *6* Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bzba - *5* not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.AdSubscribe.h - *4* Packed.Win32.Klone.bj - *4* Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.wraj - *4*

----------

